# I NEED HELP



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

one of my cories just laid eggs throughout my tank.i want them to hatck what should i do?????? the guppies want to eat them should i move the eggs to a bucket or something????


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6280

Here is a link to my experience with cories. It is pretty extensive and I don't think I've missed ahything.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

so what should i do move them to a different tank???? iv got one up thats not cycled yet but the water condidiont are safe right now.btw,the gupies are trying to eat them


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't move them. The water may be perfect just now but if it's not cycled it's likely to change and the eggs and babies are highly sensitive. Out them in a breeder unit until they hatch and from my experience keep them there for their first week or 2.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

breeder unit such as a bucket?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

No that would be worse thsan putting them in an uncycled tank IMHO.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

no with the water out of the tank their in now


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

It's upto you but I've told you what I think. I just think it's a bad idea. Best thing for them IMHO is a breeder unit.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

julie you dont understand,i dont know what a breeder unit is!!!!!


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

serpaekeeper45 said:


> julie you dont understand,i dont know what a breeder unit is!!!!!


let alone have one.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry!

A floating plastic, or net but I think plastic is better, unit that you put in the tank. It has tiny slits or holes in it and you just sit it in the top of the tank so it's all the same water and all the same bacteria form the filter going into it. There isn't as much circulation in them obviously so every day just lift it half out the water and back in, slowly!!!!, and that will make sure the water is being changed.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok so can i just use a large fish net??? and also how many days till they usually hatch?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I suppose a net would do for tonight but get a breeder unit tomorrow. They only cost a couple of pounds.

My link explains pretty much everything. Mine hatched in 3 days but it can vary.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

The reason, BTW, I recommended a plastic unit rather than net is so that fish can't try to suck the eggs/babies through the net. Even if they don't actually get them they could stll damage them.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok thanks.iv got nowhere to put them though when they do hatch.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

The breeder unti will be fine for a few weeks. Have you not recently set up a 10g? Wait until it cycles and put them in there - don't, whatever you do, be impatient and put them in early. Hold off getting the other fish for a while while the cories are still in it.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

sounds good.do the eggs need to be fertelised or do they just lay eggs and hatch?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

They do need to be fertalised but they are fertaliseed before being laid. Females can still lay eggs even if they're not fertile unfortunately.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

alright fortunately i picked up a breeder net today.i transported the eggs into it.i doubt that they will live because i might have moved them too fast. now that i know that my cories will breed i can look foreward to another couple of babies,but i dont know if they will do this more than once.if the eggs do survive they will likely be multiple genders so if they want they can breed.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

well day 2 now. everything seems fine in the breeding net.a couple of eggs have fallen off the things they were on but some stuck.all the other fish are confused because 1 there arent any eggs to chew on,and 2 there is a large object on the wall of the aquarium.ill keep yall updated! :wink:


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok now theres some kind of white alge like substance groing around most of the eggs,except 2 that are on the thermometer.does this mean they died or something?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

serpaekeeper45 said:


> ok now theres some kind of white alge like substance groing around most of the eggs,except 2 that are on the thermometer.does this mean they died or something?


Those eggs sound like they are infertile to me. You will be better off hatching the eggs in another tank actually with a heavy dose of methylene blue to prevent fungus development.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Lupin said:


> serpaekeeper45 said:
> 
> 
> > ok now theres some kind of white alge like substance groing around most of the eggs,except 2 that are on the thermometer.does this mean they died or something?
> ...


I was always told/read that the eggs were very sensitive and needed to be kept in the same tank to begin with. It was sucessful for me. I suppose there will always be different ways.

The whiteness does seem to me like they just hadn't been fertalised like Lupin suggetsed.


----------

